# Happy Birthday US Marine Corps!



## bczoom

Semper Fi and Happy Birthday to all my brothers.

bczoom - USMC 1982-86


----------



## Jim_S RIP

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Doc

Salute to all Marine Corp vets.  Happy Birthday my brothers in arms.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

2017 - Marines Birthday Message

https://youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=2JQ0bzoOgrM


----------



## tiredretired

Happy Birthday USMC.


----------



## bczoom

I woke up this morning and this was the first thing on my mind.

HAPPY BIRTHDAY USMC!

Semper Fi my brothers.
bczoom
1982-1986.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Doc

Happy Birthday to all who have made the USMC GREAT.


----------



## bczoom

Bump.  Another birthday for the Corps.


----------



## tiredretired

Happy birthday USMC!!   *GO NAVY!!!!!*


----------



## Lenny

Happy birthday Marines from a Sailor!


----------



## Doc

One more sailor tipping my cap to our Marine  Corp brothers.   Semper Fi


----------

